# Carbon Wrapping Project: e46 HPF AA M3 Engine Parts



## Nachos23 @ carbon-effects.com (Nov 22, 2010)

Hey;

Just started a new project; an AA Supercharged e46 HPF M3!! Doing many of the engine pieces; including intake manifold!!.

Just started, so only a couple wrapped so far, but I've cut the cloth and prepped the remaining pieces. So after the Superbowl tonight I might wrap another couple of pieces.

I'm doing this in a 1x1 weave which I'm really enjoying. The tighter 1x1 weave provides a more "sturdy" cloth which feels slightly thicker and I'm finding quite nice to wrap with.

*His engine bay before the wrapping project:*









*Below are the parts I'm going to be wrapping being prepped:*




































*First wrapped parts pictures:*



























I'll be posting new pictures as I wrap new pieces through to completion. Will also post installed pictures as well to complete thread...... :clap:


----------



## Nachos23 @ carbon-effects.com (Nov 22, 2010)

Time for an update. Urgent family matters took me away from wrapping for a few days. Expect updates to Mercedes set and finishing the RHD e46 coupe set as well in next couple of days. Just m3 updates for the moment:

*Intake Manifold - Part 1; Intake Tubes:*


















*ECU Cover*


















*M3 Valve Cover*



























Part 2 of Intake Manifold tomorrow and finish 2 remaining pieces: Xenon cover and Secondary Air pump cover......


----------



## Nachos23 @ carbon-effects.com (Nov 22, 2010)

Updated Pictures!
































































They're getting closer. A couple more coats of resin, wet sanding and they'll be ready for clear coat!!!!


----------



## Nachos23 @ carbon-effects.com (Nov 22, 2010)

Time for an update.... Parts are ready for wet sanding.... The intake has already been sanded to 220 wet; next 400 and 800 and then clear coat...... Finally 100, 1500 and 2000 wet, buff and polish and they're ready to go!!



























































































After I finish this post, I'm picking up a new expansion tank and EGR/Oil separator assembly and associated hoses, heading over to my mechanic buddies garage and replacing those items. Expansion tank has small pin hole leaks (4 tiny pinholes spraying water) and have loi leaking from separator valve. Not bad, considering the car had 260,000km and those a re factory original parts being swapped out!! Going to be busy tonight I guess......


----------



## diybmw.com (Mar 7, 2011)

Wow that looks awesome! I never thought of just wrapping things. Waaay cheaper then buying a full carbon part! 

Good Work man!


----------



## Nachos23 @ carbon-effects.com (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks!!! Only cheaper once you master, cause up to then, you're doing a lot of practice. I could never have invested the $$ I have in the business without wrapping for others...... Alot of $$ involved to "do it right!"


----------



## Nachos23 @ carbon-effects.com (Nov 22, 2010)

The parts have been finished and shipped today!! Here are the finished parts pictures:













































































































On to the next project!!!


----------



## Firebirddrvr (Apr 13, 2011)

Man, those look sick! What cloth is that you used? I'm kind of curious and want to start dabbling in carbon fiber. How long did it take you to become that good at wrapping?


----------



## Nachos23 @ carbon-effects.com (Nov 22, 2010)

Firebirddrvr said:


> Man, those look sick! What cloth is that you used? I'm kind of curious and want to start dabbling in carbon fiber. How long did it take you to become that good at wrapping?


Thanks! That was a 1x1 carbon fiber plain weave cloth. I've done over 700 pieces since getting serious about it. Takes quite a few to master the art of laying the cloth. Then each subsequent stage (resin, clear coating, sanding) each have their own learning curve.

Depends if you've worked with fibreglass as it;s much the same process, except with fiberglass, cloth direction is not as critial....


----------

